
Salesforce has eclipsed Oracle in market cap - caution
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/10/salesforce-eclipses-oracle-in-market-cap.html
======
peapicker
With a PE ratio of 200. Oracles is less than 20.

So Oracle earns 10x more as I understand it....

